# 176 Visa processing time



## raj123 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi ,

I got VIC state sponsorship on 10th Oct 09 and I had applied 176 visa on 25th October 09 under asco code 2231-79 (Oracle specialist).

Can anybody have recent timelines for case officer assign and visa granted for 176 visa?

Cheers
Raj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

If you have a look at the timeline sticky at the top of the forum page, you'll see how long the 176 visa is taking at the moment.

Dolly


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

Yes, I just had my 176 approved, my visa was submitted to DIAC on August 2009 and was approved 9 November 2009.

So if its a CSL application, its around 6 months, fingers crossed and good luck.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Sanjay what was your skill set ? Was it under MODL and CSL?


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

MODL and CSL - 2231-79 (CSL/MODL : Network Security & Linux/Unix Specialist)


----------



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi Sanjay 
nice to know that u got SS from VIC.
i have also applied for SS for the same state i mean VIC.
my ASCO Code is 2231-79(C++,C,C#)
Can u plz tell me how much time it will take by VIC for decision.
second tell me for my profession how much chances for success of Sponsorship.

Regards
zeez


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

I never got State Sponsorship, I had a family sponsor.

Victoria is one of the hardest states to actually get sponsorship from, by what I've read both here and in other communities.

Regards

Sanjiyan




zeez313 said:


> hi Sanjay
> nice to know that u got SS from VIC.
> i have also applied for SS for the same state i mean VIC.
> my ASCO Code is 2231-79(C++,C,C#)
> ...


----------



## raj123 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi All,

Thanks for your reply.

For my 176 visa the case officer has been assigned and in the document check list everything mentioned as met.

Can anybody tell us how long will take for approval of my visa..


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

If it was like my application, it will be a matter of days.

BUT! every application is different, you could find out in 2 hours, 1 day, or 2 weeks from now.

Sanjiyan



raj123 said:


> hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## raj123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Sanjiyan for your quick reply on this.


----------



## raj123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sanjiyan,

One more thing, if we get visa approval within how many days we need go for stamping. We are staying in melbourne so do we need to go out of the country and come again for this 176 visa stamping?


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii Raj...i have 5 yrs of exp and im sure i vl comes under IT PRofessional-oracle...

do i comes under CSL cum MODL ?

which is better for me 175 or 176(state sponsership)

i heard processing time for 176 is faster than 175.

pls suggest me....

thanks,


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

I hope this information helps... (note points 2 and 3 below have the same processing priority)

The new direction gives priority to applicants who are sponsored by an employer, have a nominated occupation which is in critical need and are either sponsored by a state/territory government or by a family member. Different priority processing arrangements for Skilled-Graduate (Subclass 485) visa applicants apply. 

The direction gives the following processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) to GSM applications:


 applications from persons who are employer sponsored under the Employer Nominated Scheme and the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme;
 applications from persons who are nominated by a State/Territory government and have nominated an occupation on the Critical Skills List (CSL);
 applications from persons who are sponsored by family and who have nominated an occupation on the CSL;
 applications from persons who are neither nominated nor sponsored but who have nominated an occupation on the CSL;
 applications from persons who are nominated by a State/Territory government and have not nominated an occupation on the CSL;
 (i) applications from persons who have nominated an occupation on the Migration Occupation in Demand List (MODL); and (ii) applications from persons who are sponsored by family and have not nominated an occupation on the CSL;
 all other applications are to be processed in the order in which they are received.
*Application Processing Times*

If your nominated occupation is on the Critical Skills List (CSL) and you have applied or will apply for an onshore or offshore GSM visa before the end of 2009, it is estimated that your visa application will be finalised within 12 months from your lodgement date.

If your nominated occupation is not on the Critical Skills List (CSL) and you have applied for an offshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an offshore GSM visa later in 2009, it is unlikely that your visa application will be finalised before the end of 2012.

If your nominated occupation is not on the CSL and you applied for an onshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an onshore GSM visa later in 2009, it is unlikely that your visa application will be finalised before the end of 2011.

Your ‘nominated occupation' is the occupation you nominated at the time you lodged your application and cannot be changed.

These application processing times are indicative only and are based on the current visa application rate, the Priority Processing Direction (in effect from 23 September 2009), and the availability of places in the Migration Program.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

i knw this buddy....which is better for me...can u suggest?(among 175 and 176)

wat extra do i need to for getting 176? which is state is better to apply for state sponsership?

thanks in advance,


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

State wise I have no idea, depends on where you wish to move to. If your unsure, then I would read up on the 175 visa and apply under that.

With the state sponsorship, you are 'legally' bound (by the visa conditions) to live/work in the state that is sponsoring you; if you apply and gain state sponsorship, and then are successful with a visa application.

With a 175 visa, you go as an independent and thus can move/live/work in any state.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

after acs assesment,ny idea how much time they take for giving state sponsorship?

do we need to pay fee for state sponsorship?

after getting that..DIAC process will be easy?

Thanks,


----------



## raj123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi,

Go for 176 visa definately it will be faster than 175.

No fee for state sponsorship and normally it takes 2months.after getting state sponsorship and if you apply DIAC then after that with in 20 days your application will be assigned case officer.

My suggestion would be go for 176 visa.

Cheers
Raj


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Raj....thanks lot for ur points....

need more info...
im working on Oracle Apps-financials-testing and i know winrunner and QTP ....so which state wud be better for me? i heard sydney is gud for testing.
Perth and Adelide has gud for IT jobs....
it wud be great if u can answer me....

many thanks,


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

For IT jobs either Sydney or Melbourne.

Dolly

PS If you choose the 176 state sponsored, you are 'obliged' to work in that state for 2 years, after that you can work in which ever State you like


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

hmm...thx raj....i know that...i heard Perth/Adelide is also gud for IT...ny idea?

how abt for testing professionals on Oracle apps?


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi raj, while applying thru online...where to attach the Professional Qualifications?
if i attach them in the 'Relevant Qualifications' sections, its asking me to enter the 'Qualification' for which list is coming as empty(blank)

wat to do now?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

raj123 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I got VIC state sponsorship on 10th Oct 09 and I had applied 176 visa on 25th October 09 under asco code 2231-79 (Oracle specialist).
> 
> ...


More timelines are available, I have tried to combine information from different forums here:
SV 175-176 VISA TIMELINES - Online Spreadsheets - EditGrid


----------



## IndianInOz (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 176 in Aug 2009 with occupation under MODL. I have state sponsorship. Whenever I try to check the status online, I get an error that the TRN does not matches the details of the primary applicant. I even tried calling immigration department and speak to them about the problem but other then confirming that all the details are correct, they are unable to help me!!

Any suggestions??

Cheers


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

sanjiyan said:


> Yes, I just had my 176 approved, my visa was submitted to DIAC on August 2009 and was approved 9 November 2009.
> 
> So if its a CSL application, its around 6 months, fingers crossed and good luck.


Hi,

I applied 176 relative too, after I got my TRN I asked my relative to do the online form "Relative sponsor" but he got some error message? when he need to submit his form, kindly advice.


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

Wait a week or two, then ask your relative to complete the online form, if it errors out again ring DIAC on Adelaide number.

* Telephone:*
1300 364 613 (in Australia) for the cost of a local call. 
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
Charges applicable in your home country will apply.


* Telephone hours: (Australian Central Time)* 
0900 – 1600 Monday to Friday

And ask them if there is a problem, or ask them to send the paper version of the forms to your family sponsor in Australia.

Hope this helps, because I never had any issues with my family sponsor being able to connect to the sponsor validation site and filling out the form.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi raj*

even i have got vic state sponsorship in november and applied to the DIAC as well, but i am an external auditor, i am not in CSL list but i am in MODL list but i have been sponsored by VIC state, when will my application be processed or where has the processed reached and how long will it take for my application.


Macklon














raj123 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I got VIC state sponsorship on 10th Oct 09 and I had applied 176 visa on 25th October 09 under asco code 2231-79 (Oracle specialist).
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, according to DIAC, only those on the CSL get priority processing, even if your on MODL with sponsorship.

Thats what I read a few weeks ago anyway.

Sorry if its not the best news you would like to hear, all other visa processing is delayed till late 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

sanjiyan said:


> Wait a week or two, then ask your relative to complete the online form, if it errors out again ring DIAC on Adelaide number.
> 
> * Telephone:*
> 1300 364 613 (in Australia) for the cost of a local call.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I will call on monday,when the sponsor should submit? immediately after the applicant apply? or after CO allocated?


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, I am on SOL 2231-79 Computer Professional (nec), I have applied for DIAC 176 Visa, Sponsored by Relative

I would like to know, If i do ACS Assessment Again with Computer Professional CSL List, Can i put the ACS Assessment again with DIAC in same application. ??


----------

